# .22 air rifle for coyote?



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

Would a .22 air rifle work to kill a coyote with? 

Thanks


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't use it. If it was to dispatch a trapped yote maybe, close headshot. By close I mean a few feet. Anything else I would never even attempt.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

It depends. Would you take a 500 yard shot at a coyote with a .223/55gr. Round? The bullet could still have three times the energy of a point blank .22lr with a 40gr bullet. 22 pellets are at best half the grains and much less velocity with barely 8lbs of energy at the muzzle and barely 5lbs at 25yds. Lets not forget science! If you are reluctant to shoot at 500 based on loss of projectile energy you might not trust the .22 pellet to do the job substantaily closer.Yeah I know...shot placement. Would you stand 25 yds from a coyote with only a pellet rifle and no quick follow up shot?

If you want a quick kill, use more. If you want to take the chance of wounding with a slow and agonizing death, use less. I am constantly amazed how much and how little it takes to kill wild animals. I like to make sure the job is done.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

doggk9 said:


> I wouldn't use it. If it was to dispatch a trapped yote maybe, close headshot. By close I mean a few feet. Anything else I would never even attempt.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


Not even a trapped coyote imo.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Absolutely not.


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

Jeez, what a ridiculous idea. Be a responsible sportsman, spend 100 bucks and get used 22 magnum- Minimum!- or a 22 LR if you are going to dispatch a trapped one


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't know why you couldn't shoot a coyote with an air rifle. Here's the only acceptable one. 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001E8M43S?pc_redir=1402117141&robot_redir=1"]Champion VisiColor Coyote Target (Pack of 10):Amazon:Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@71XsskGineL[/ame]


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Flyhack said:


> It depends. Would you take a 500 yard shot at a coyote with a .223/55gr. Round? The bullet could still have three times the energy of a point blank .22lr with a 40gr bullet. 22 pellets are at best half the grains and much less velocity with barely 8lbs of energy at the muzzle and barely 5lbs at 25yds. Lets not forget science! If you are reluctant to shoot at 500 based on loss of projectile energy you might not trust the .22 pellet to do the job substantaily closer.Yeah I know...shot placement. Would you stand 25 yds from a coyote with only a pellet rifle and no quick follow up shot?
> 
> If you want a quick kill, use more. If you want to take the chance of wounding with a slow and agonizing death, use less. I am constantly amazed how much and how little it takes to kill wild animals. I like to make sure the job is done.



Have you seen what is out there for Air rifles lately Several companies are making 25 cal that will shoot 34 grain bullets at around 1000fps then you can go big and get a 50 cal air rifle or 45 cal or 9 mm. I was looking at one a while back and the 45 cal had around 700 fps with a 140 gr bullet. Here is info on a 50 cal http://www.topairgun.com/product/PY-394-875


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh yeah. I have seen video of people taking hogs with a .50. A lot of those high end air rifles are beyond what people would pay for centerfire rifles. I was considering that a range of standard industry velocities and projectile weights were his limits and he was sitting there looking at a crosman or sheridan. If the question had additional data I might have answered it specifically but the answer would still be to use something better to do the job.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

1mainiac said:


> Have you seen what is out there for Air rifles lately Several companies are making 25 cal that will shoot 34 grain bullets at around 1000fps then you can go big and get a 50 cal air rifle or 45 cal or 9 mm. I was looking at one a while back and the 45 cal had around 700 fps with a 140 gr bullet. Here is info on a 50 cal http://www.topairgun.com/product/PY-394-875



Holy moly. I had no idea something like that would even exist. 
Why would somebody spend 700 bucks on an air rifle if you get pretty decent rifles for less? 
Not trying to bash anything. Just curious.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

$700 is an entry level air rifle. 
http://www.precisionairgunsandsupplies.com/mobile/Category.aspx?id=29


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember reading an article in F-F-G within the last couple of years or so about big game with air rifles. YouTube or Google big game hunting with air rifles, seems there are some quite capable rifles out there. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Holy moly. I had no idea something like that would even exist.
> Why would somebody spend 700 bucks on an air rifle if you get pretty decent rifles for less?
> Not trying to bash anything. Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well lots of reasons 1st being it is not a center fire rifle and the rules are different much like black powder and Bow and Arrow you can hunt with them in places you can't use a standard rifle. Some of them use up to 4000psi and yep they will shoot a full sized bullet then there is the cool factor because when most think air rifle they think Daisy or Crossman they idea of being able to knock down a large animal is not in their mindset. They make them in repeater and single shot as well as semi automatic. Once you have the equipment they are very cheap to shoot you only buy the pellets. The 50 Cal is pretty close to a light load in a Muzzle Loader and can fire much faster so you have a second shot if needed. Would I hunt bear with one, not me but I am sure it could kill one.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Neat. Thanks for your replies.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I would concur that for the average joe it is not a good idea if you want humane dispatching of a wild animal, but to each his own...


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I think it could be done with the right gun but still wouldn't really recommend it. Too much room for error.. I have seen video of a guy successfully harvesting a cow elk with a 9mm air rifle.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I've got a .25 cal that will take yotes...... Just sayin'.


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, so I found a calculator: Conservatively estimating the velocity from my air rifle (taking 150 fps off the of the posted speed). That gives me (shooting a 25 grain pellet) 35.54 foot lbs.
Or if I went to a lighter, hollow point alloy, the speed would approach 1000 fps.

I plan on limiting my shots to 30 yards, and only head shots. Not trying to argue here, just asking if those stats are enough.

Does that


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

It doesn't matter much does it? It seems to me that I remember reading that hunting with a air gun in Michigan was not legal.


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

You cannot hunt turkey with it. It used to be only small game was allowed, but now you can hunt deer with bigger bore pcp powered air rifles.


----------

